# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE: three christmas themed haunts, syfy's face off, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE: three christmas themed haunts, syfy's face off, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our sixth annual Cruel Yule with news on Moxley Manor's second annual A Nightscare Before Christmas holiday themed haunt, the London Bridge Experience and London Tombs' annual Christmas Nightmare haunt, the Dead Man's Farm's Christmas Carnage haunt, Syfy's Face Off next season, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and we review, "A Very Supernatural Christmas!" Also, we air a holiday classic from the Cryptkeeper, and have plenty more holiday goodies!! All of this and so much more on the November 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-113011.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

